
There Is No Scientific Method - prostoalex
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/07/04/opinion/there-is-no-scientific-method.html?_r=0
======
brudgers
Discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12030373](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12030373)

